# Museum of the Weird: Coffin Clock



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Before the Haunted Mansion as we know it, Imagineer Rolly Crump designed a "Museum of the Weird." Next Saturday, Sept. 13, Creature Features in Burbank is hosting the opening of their "Museum of the Weird" gallery show, with Rolly himself in attendence! I was asked to contribute something, and did a recreation of Rolly's Coffin Clock maquette (seen in the foreground in the image at the top of the post). Pictures of mine are later in this post.

Here's a little background on the Museum from the Disneyland 10th Anniversary Special (starts at 1:37, but watch from the beginning to see Marc Davis talking about the Haunted Mansion, too!):





***

Now, here's my Coffin Clock, with Rolly's original below:


















Not exact, perhaps, but not too far off, either!

I put some "making of" pictures on my blog here: http://chickenhaunt.blogspot.com/2014/09/museum-of-weird.html


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Sweet piece of work there Mr. C!!!


----------



## deadSusan (Jun 26, 2013)

Beautiful coffin Mr. Chicken!


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Great work! We grew up in the same town, so its nice to see a homeboy make good!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You need to start working on a tardis. A real one, not a prop, 'cause seriously, I don't think there's anything you can't do.

It's adorable, and a damn good imitation, too


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks all!

Wyatt, you're from the Bay Area?

Roxy, but it's bigger on the inside!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Your coffin clock is lovely. What a fitting tribute for horror icon. Like I said before I'm jealous but you definitely the honor of the invite. Good for you!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Great work as always!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:First rate job Mr.C!


----------



## justintfirefly (Aug 18, 2014)

Wow! How cool! That's beautiful work!


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks folks!


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

That is fantastic! Wonderful piece of craftsmanship.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

The only difference in the pics is the backround. Very nice job! Oh and even your hands look similar!


----------



## swede5342 (Mar 31, 2014)

Pretty close man .....pretty F'n close!


----------



## Lambchop (Jan 28, 2011)

Wow, thats really good. I think they look exactly the same. Great job.


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

That's SCARY good quality craftsmanship there, Mr. Chicken!


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks! The coffin clock is now Crump Approved! Rolly designed the original coffin clock for Walt Disney in the early '60s, and was very excited by my version at the gallery opening last night, so we got him to sign it!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That is so cool, Mr C!


----------

